# Ja, wir haben keine mehr.



## Thersites

Friede zuvor, Thomas(CH) ist jetzt Thersites.

Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen behauptet, die korrekte Erwiderung auf den Satz

_Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?_

laute

_Ja, wir haben keine mehr._

Ich hingegen empfinde dies als falsch und erachte die Erwiderung

_Nein, wir haben keine mehr_

als richtig. Wieso habe ich recht?

Danke, Thomas


----------



## JClaudeK

Thersites said:


> Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen behauptet, die korrekte Erwiderung auf den Satz
> 
> _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?_
> 
> laute
> 
> _Ja, wir haben keine mehr._


Ich bin mit dem Kollegen einverstanden: "Ja_ (= du hast recht)_, wir haben keine mehr.


----------



## Perseas

Thersites said:


> _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?_


Mir ist auch "Doch" als Antwort eingefallen.
_Doch, wir haben keine mehr._

P.S. Ist das eine Art Begrüßung? Ich kenne diesen Ausdruck nicht. Danke!


Thersites said:


> Friede zuvor


----------



## Alemanita

Perseas said:


> Mir ist auch "Doch" als Antwort eingefallen.
> _Doch, wir haben keine mehr._


Doch kann man nicht bei einer verneinten Aussage verwenden, wenn man die Aussage bestätigen möchte. Nur, wenn man ihr widerspricht, passt doch.



Thersites said:


> Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?


Doch, wir haben noch drei Stück/ein paar.


----------



## Hutschi

Thersites said:


> Nein, wir haben keine mehr


Das würde ich auch sagen. Es bekräftigt, dass wir keine mehr haben.

Bei "Ja, wir haben keine mehr!" müsste ich erst nachdenken, um den Satz zu verstehen.
Aber ich habe einen Freund, der spricht auch so. Allerdings meist, um mich zu necken.

---
Um das alles zu vermeiden, könnte man sagen:

"Stimmt, wir haben keine mehr."


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Um das alles zu vermeiden, könnte man sagen:
> 
> "Stimmt, wir haben keine mehr."


 Das ist eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Frieder

Thersites said:


> Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?


... klingt für mich nach einer eher rhetorischen Frage, die lediglich nach Bestätigung verlangt. Die Bestätigung erfolgt also mit "ja, wir haben keine mehr", oder, wenn man Lust auf eine Diskussion hat: "ja".


----------



## anahiseri

"stimmt" ist eine gute Lösung, ansonsten, nach meinem Sprachgefühl:
Haben wir Tomaten? -  ja / nein
Haben wir keine Tomaten? -  doch / nein
     Wir haben keine Tomaten, oder? - doch / nein
Die Bestätigung oder Verneinung richtet sich m. E. nach den Tomaten. Aber ich sehe ein, dass die Existenz des "doch"(das es nur in wenigen Sprachen gibt) es erlaubt, "ja" zusagen, wenn man die Tomaten verneint und die Meinung der anderen Person bejaht.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Stimmt, wir haben keine mehr."


Würde es nicht reichen, ''keine'' zu antworten/wiederholen?


----------



## Hutschi

Nach meinem Gefühl nicht. "Nein" würde reichen, wäre aber nicht ganz eindeutig. Logisch (nach Boolescher Logik) würde es davon abhängen, ob man es in Reie oder parallel betrachtet.
"Ja" wäre für mich seltsam, es erfordert eine Erklärung.

"Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, stimmts?" - hier würde "ja" zur Bestätigung reichen.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin mit dem Kollegen einverstanden


Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich auf Französisch _seltsamerweise_ die negierte Form verwenden würde. 

- "Dis, je crois qu'il n'y a plus de tomates ?"
- "*Non*, il n'y en a plus."


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> dass ich auf Französisch _seltsamerweise_ die negierte Form verwenden würde


Auf Italienisch ebenso (_no, non ce n'è più_).


----------



## Perseas

Thersites said:


> _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, *oder *?_


Spielt "oder" eine Rolle, ob man mit "Ja" oder "Nein" antwortet?

Zum Beispiel, bei "_Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr (,stimmt)? " würde ich "Ja, wir haben keine mehr" verwenden._
Aber bei _"Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr oder (haben wir einige)? _kommt mir "Nein, wir haben keine mehr"  natürlicher vor.


----------



## Gernot Back

Perseas said:


> Spielt "oder" eine Rolle, ob man mit "Ja" oder "Nein" antwortet?


Nein, denn „ …, oder?“ ist bei @Thersites und seinen Kollegen wohl nur die schweizerische Variante der standardsprachlichen Refrainfrage „ …, nicht wahr?“

Da würde ich trotz des „nicht“ auch nicht mit „doch“ antworten.

Nachtrag:

Auf Kölsch lautet die Refrainfrage übrigens: „ …, oder nit, oder doch?“
Da würde ich tatsächlich „doch“ zur Bestätigung antworten.


----------



## Thersites

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, denn „ …, oder?“ ist bei @Thersites und seinen Kollegen wohl nur die schweizerische Variante der standardsprachlichen Refrainfrage „ …, nicht wahr?“


So ist es. Ich bin aber neugierig: Wer genau sind meine "Kollegen" ? 😉


anahiseri said:


> Die Bestätigung oder Verneinung richtet sich m. E. nach den Tomaten. Aber ich sehe ein, dass die Existenz des "doch"(das es nur in wenigen Sprachen gibt) es erlaubt, "ja" zusagen, wenn man die Tomaten verneint und die Meinung der anderen Person bejaht.


Den ersten Teil sehe ich eben genau gleich. Aber wo ist das definiert? Wie Du siehst, ist man hier hauptsächlich nicht unserer Meinung. 
- Das _doch_ ist für mich nur verwendbar, wenn entgegen der Vermutung noch Tomaten da sind.


Perseas said:


> Ist das eine Art Begrüßung? Ich kenne diesen Ausdruck nicht. Danke!


Thersites, Apostel der deutschen Sprache nicht durch Menschen, sondern aufgrund einer Offenbarung der Grammatik, an die Gemeinde des WordReference-Forums im Substantivum, dem Vater, und dem Verbum, unserem Herrn: Friede zuvor !


----------



## Gernot Back

Thersites said:


> So ist es. Ich bin aber neugierig: Wer genau sind meine "Kollegen" ? 😉


„Kollegen“ sind nach standarddeutschem Verständnis natürlich nur die Arbeitskollegen, von denen du auch sprachst. Ich habe aber bewusst offengelassen, ob ich das nicht auch nach schweizerischem Verständnis auf Freunde, Landsleute und Mitinsassen ausgeweitet wissen will.


----------



## Kajjo

Thersites said:


> Ich hingegen empfinde dies als falsch und erachte die Erwiderung
> 
> _Nein, wir haben keine mehr_


Also das Problem der Bestätigung verneinter Aussagen ist ja uralt und bestens bekannt. Interessanterweise funktionieren "ja" und "nein" gleichermaßen! Das ist die entscheidende und allgemein akzeptierte Antwort.

Ich empfinde "Nein" als bedeutend passender, während das "ja" nach allzu wortwörtlicher Logik klingt. Ich selbst sage:

_"Nein, haben wir nicht mehr". <voller Satz>
"Ne, nicht mehr." <sehr kurz, umgangssprachlich>
"Ne" / "Nein" <reicht auch völlig als Bestätigung>_

Wenn man im Deutschen eine verneinte Aussage ablehnen möchte, muss man "doch" verwenden:

_Doch, haben wir.
Doch, im Kühlschrank._


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Wenn man im Deutschen eine verneinte Aussage ablehnen möchte, muss man "doch" verwenden:
> 
> _Doch, haben wir.
> Doch, im Kühlschrank._


Aber wie ist es mit der Refrainfrage „…, nicht wahr?“, um die es hier geht?


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Spielt "oder" eine Rolle, ob man mit "Ja" oder "Nein" antwortet?
> 
> Zum Beispiel, bei "_Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr (,stimmt)? " würde ich "Ja, wir haben keine mehr" verwenden._
> Aber bei _"Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr oder (haben wir einige)? _kommt mir "Nein, wir haben keine mehr"  natürlicher vor.


Es deutet auf einen Sprachwandel hin. Ich würde auch analog dazu sagen: _Nein, wir haben keine mehr._

Im Forum verwenden es aber die meisten andersherum.

Ich denke, es ist eine Frage der Pragmatik.
"_Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr ,stimmt's"? _
Bezieht sich "ja" auf "stimmt das/stimmt es?" nach dem Prinzip der kurzen Bindung.

Wenn ich nach "ja" den ersten Teil wiederhole, wird es komplexer, das Prinzip der kurzen Bindung wird aufgeweicht oder blockiert. Aber hier würde ich es richtig einordnen. "ja" bezieht sich auf "stimmt's".

"Oder" führt dagegen die Negation mit ein.

_Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ? = Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder haben wir noch welche?

Hier würde ich sagen: "Doch, wir haben noch welche." oder: "Nein, wir haben keine mehr."_

Aber: Das ist meine Verwendung. Vielleicht ist sie am Veralten. "Ja, wir haben keine mehr." ergibt für mich nur pragmatisch Sinn, mit Hilfe von Korrekturmechanismen. "Wir haben keine mehr" hat hier einfach Vorrang, weil es deutlicher ist.

...

edit: Beachte Kajjo, #17


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Aber wie ist es mit der Refrainfrage „…, nicht wahr?“, um die es hier geht?


Es geht hier um die Titelfrage "die korrekte Erwiderung auf den Satz, _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder?"._

Das Thema und den Ausdruck Refrainfrage hat erst dein Beitrag hinzugefügt.

Die Kernbausteine sind:

_Wir haben ... nicht mehr, oder?
Nein, haben wir nicht mehr.
Doch, haben wir noch._

Will man die Aussage verneinen, muss man mit "doch" antworten. Das ist die entscheidende Essenz. 

Das dürfte für jeden Muttersprachlich natürlich und idiomatisch sein. Die Antwort mit "nein" ist erheblich verbreiteter als mit "ja", aber beides ist möglich.

_Wir haben ... nicht mehr, nicht wahr?
Nein, haben wir nicht mehr.
Doch, haben wir noch._

Funktioniert doch ganz genauso gut, oder? Vielleicht würde ein paar mehr Menschen hier "ja" bevorzugen. Beides ist möglich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> die schweizerische Variante der standardsprachlichen Refrainfrage „ …, nicht wahr?“
> 
> 
> Thersites said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ist es.
Click to expand...

Das "...., oder?" ist nicht spezifisch  schweizerisch. Das sagt man im südlichen Deutschland überall.




Kajjo said:


> Die Antwort mit "nein" ist erheblich verbreiteter als mit "ja"


Woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne neben "oder" und "nicht wahr" landschaftlich umgangssprachlich noch "gel?" - das aus den entsprechenden Dialekten übernommen wurde.

Manchmal sind sie rein rhetorisch, manchmal deuten sie darauf hin, dass man eine Antwort möchte.

Wenn sie äquivalent sind, suchen sie nach dem Wahrheitswert.
"Oder" sucht normalerweise nach Alternativen. Da es hier um den Wahrheitswert geht, passt es aber. Alternative wäre: "Doch, wir haben noch welche."

Bestätigungen wäre "ja" und "nein", wie wir aus der Diskussion erkennen können.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das "...., oder?" ist nicht spezifisch schweizerisch. Das sagt man im südlichen Deutschland überall.


Die Refrainfrage "oder?" ist überall recht verbreitet. Ich empfinde sie sogar als neutral und überregional. Sie ist auf jeden Fall in Norddeutschland auch verbreitet.



Hutschi said:


> "Oder" sucht normalerweise nach Alternativen


Das halte ich für falsch. In Gegenden, in denen diese Refrainfrage üblich ist, ist es einfach nur ein Anstupser und sagt absolut gar nichts darüber aus, ob eine Alternative gesucht wird. Es fragt nur nach der Bestätigung der Aussage.


----------



## Hutschi

In dem gegebenen Zusammenhang stimme ich zu.

Ich verstehe oft zu viel wörtlich.

---
Der Hauptpunkt ist, dass "nein" und "ja" am Ende hier das Gleiche bedeuten.
---
Können wir zusammenfassen?



Thersites said:


> Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen behauptet, die korrekte Erwiderung auf den Satz
> 
> _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?_
> 
> laute
> 
> _Ja, wir haben keine mehr._
> 
> Ich hingegen empfinde dies als falsch und erachte die Erwiderung
> 
> _Nein, wir haben keine mehr_
> 
> als richtig. Wieso habe ich recht?



Beide Formen sind korrekt. Sie bedeuten das Gleiche: Es sind keine Tomaten mehr da.

Die Negation der Negation wäre:

Doch, wir haben noch welche.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Beide Formen sind korrekt. Sie bedeuten das Gleiche. Es sind keine Tomaten mehr da.
> 
> Die Negation der Negation wäre: Doch, wir haben noch welche.


Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Siehe #20.

Ich befürchte jedoch, dass die Formulierung "Negation der Negation" auf Abwege führen kann, denn hier geht es nicht um doppelte Verneinung, sondern um die einfache Verneinung einer negativen Proposition (Aussageinhalt).


----------



## Thersites

Gute Diskussion.


Gernot Back said:


> „Kollegen“ sind nach standarddeutschem Verständnis natürlich nur die Arbeitskollegen, von denen du auch sprachst.


Ach so !


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Siehe #20.
> 
> Ich befürchte jedoch, dass die Formulierung "Negation der Negation" auf Abwege führen kann, denn hier geht es nicht um doppelte Verneinung, sondern um die einfache Verneinung einer negativen Proposition (Aussageinhalt).



Genau. Ich habe Kajjo #17 und #20 mit berücksichtigt und die Zusammenfassung soweit wie möglich verkürzt.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> "Stimmt, wir haben keine mehr."





JClaudeK said:


> Das ist eine gute Lösung.


Meine Variante wäre „Genau“, wahrscheinlich ohne Erweiterung. Ich habe mir gerade vorgestellt, jemand würde mir die Frage stellen und als spontane Antwort habe ich „Genau“ gesagt. 


Kajjo said:


> Die Refrainfrage "oder?" ist überall recht verbreitet. Ich empfinde sie sogar als neutral und überregional.


Das ist auch mein Eindruck. Diese Verwendung von „…oder?“ ist sogar so verbreitet, dass L1-Deutsch-Sprecher sogar dafür bekannt sind, die Verwendung (als „…or?“) fälschlicherweise aufs Englische zu übertragen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich habe mir gerade vorgestellt, jemand würde mir die Frage stellen und als spontane Antwort habe ich „Genau“ gesagt.


Kann man machen, aber so richtig perfekt passt das "genau" zu so einer allgemeinen Frage eigentlich nicht. 

_Wir haben noch vier Tomaten liegen, oder?
Genau!_

Das würde für mich erheblich besser funktionieren.



elroy said:


> dass L1-Deutsch-Sprecher sogar dafür bekannt sind, die Verwendung (als „…or?“) fälschlicherweise aufs Englische zu übertragen.


Yep, so ist das. "Oder?" ist wirklich die Standard-Refrainfrage.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das ist auch mein Eindruck. Diese Verwendung von „…oder?“ ist sogar so verbreitet, dass L1-Deutsch-Sprecher sogar dafür bekannt sind, die Verwendung (als „…or?“) fälschlicherweise aufs Englische zu übertragen.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hätte das auch verwendet.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thersites said:


> die korrekte Erwiderung auf den Satz
> 
> _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?_
> 
> laute
> 
> _Ja, wir haben keine mehr._
> 
> Ich hingegen empfinde dies als falsch und erachte die Erwiderung
> 
> _Nein, wir haben keine mehr_
> 
> als richtig. Wieso habe ich recht?


Das "oder" steht für einen ausgelassenen Teilsatz. Vollständig könnte es heissen:
"Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder täusche ich mich?"
Eine vollständige Antwort wäre dann:
"Nein, du täuschst dich nicht, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr."

In diesem Sinn wäre "Nein" die bessere Antwort als "Ja". Aber vielleicht kann jemand noch eine plausible Satz-Ergänzung nennen, zu welcher "Ja" besser passen würde.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, διαφορετικός, wir sehen das sehr ähnlich. Aber: Wir gehen davon aus, dass "oder" tatsächlich etwas bedeutet. Viele sehen es aber nur als eine Art "Refrainfrage". Refrainfrage – Wikipedia 
Diese erlaubt nur eine Bestätigung: 

Refrainfrage – Wikipedia


> Eine *Refrainfrage* (auch _Nachziehfrage_ oder _Frageanhängsel_) ist eine an einen Aussagesatz angehängte Frage. Mit dieser Frage möchte der Sprecher zum Beispiel den Angesprochenen dazu bringen, die Proposition zu bestätigen, oder er möchte sich des Einverständnisses des Empfängers versichern. Die Refrainfrage kann eine Suggestivfrage sein, die Aufmerksamkeit des Zuhörers einfordern oder einfach nur eine Höflichkeitsform sein.



Dabei wäre nur eine Bestätigung möglich. Es geht nicht so sehr darum, was korrekt ist, sondern dass die Fragestellerin Recht hat. Oder der Fragesteller halt.

Ich selbst betrachte es eher inhaltlich. Solche "sinnentleerten" Ausdrücke verstehe ich oft anders, als sie gemeint sind.

Und dann komme ich zu Deinem Ergebnis: "Nein, ..."

_Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?_

Ich sehe hier keine wesentlich andere Ergänzung, als Du,

Aber: Es geht nicht um Ergänzungen.

Als Refrainfrage kann man "oder" weglassen.

Dann gelten "ja" und "nein" - wie Kajjo und andere es beschrieben haben, für die Bestätigung und "doch" für die Rückweisung.

---
Es ist difizil.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Der Satz lautet zwar anders, aber die Botschaft kann sein: "Bring mal Tomaten mit."

Solche "indirekten" Aufträge sind häufig.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Diese erlaubt nur eine Bestätigung:


Eine Refrainfrage suggeriert zwar, dass eine Bestätigung wahrscheinlich ist, aber man kann durchaus widersprechen.

Jedoch ist die richtige Form der Antwort bei ", oder?" nicht so klar wie bei normal formulierten Fragen.


----------



## Hutschi

Die wichtige Frage: Bedeutet eine Refrainfrage das, wonach sie aussieht, oder verblasst die Bedeutung zur Floskel?


----------



## Hutschi

Thersites said:


> _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder ?_
> 
> laute
> 
> _Ja, wir haben keine mehr._



Die richtige Antwort könnte lauten:
"Danke. Ich hole gleich neue."
(Das meine ich hier ernst, obwohl es über die Frage hinausgeht.)


Vergleiche:

_Könnten Sie mir bitte sagen, wie spät es ist?
Ja, ich kann.

Könnten Sie mir bitte sagen, wie spät es ist?
Es ist 20:15 Uhr._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Die richtige Antwort könnte lauten:
> "Danke. Ich hole gleich neue."


Ja, das könnte schon richtig sein. Aber hier geht es offenbar darum, die Refrainfrage als Frage zu verstehen, nicht als rhetorische Frage. Wie sie verstanden wird, kann vom Kontext abhängen. In den meisten Fällen verstehe ich Refrainfragen als gewöhnliche Frage.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Das "oder" steht für einen ausgelassenen Teilsatz. Vollständig könnte es heissen:





διαφορετικός said:


> "Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder täusche ich mich?"
> Eine vollständige Antwort wäre dann:
> "Nein, du täuschst dich nicht, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr."
> 
> In diesem Sinn wäre "Nein" die bessere Antwort als "Ja". Aber vielleicht kann jemand noch eine plausible Satz-Ergänzung nennen, zu welcher "Ja" besser passen würde.


"oder" ist halt nun mal eine *Refrainfrage *(und kein ausgelasserer Teilsatz), _mit der  der Sprecher zum Beispiel den Angesprochenen dazu bringen möchte, die Proposition zu bestätigen, oder er möchte sich des Einverständnisses des Empfängers versichern. _(Wiki)


JClaudeK said:


> _Schatz, wir haben keine Tomaten mehr, oder?  - _"Ja_ (= du hast recht)_, wir haben keine mehr.



Aber das mit der "Refrainfrage" kann man auch anders sehen ...... - so wie Du. *  *


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> "oder" ist halt nun mal eine *Refrainfrage *(und kein ausgelasserer Teilsatz),


Ja, es ist mir schon klar, dass "oder?" in diesem Kontext quasi lexikalisiert ist, aber es liesse sich ja etymologisch gut mit einem Teilsatz erklären.



JClaudeK said:


> _mit der der Sprecher zum Beispiel den Angesprochenen dazu bringen möchte, die Proposition zu bestätigen, oder er möchte sich des Einverständnisses des Empfängers versichern. _(Wiki)


Das heisst aber noch nicht, dass man einen solchen Satz mit den gleichen Worten bestätigen kann / muss, wie den entsprechenden normalen Fragesatz - im Beispiel "Haben wir keine Tomaten mehr?". Übrigens würden viele Leute diese Frage auch mit "Nein" bestätigen statt mit dem von mir hier bevorzugten "Ja". (Vielleicht ist das ja sogar der eigentliche Grund für diese Diskussion.)

P.S.:
Wie ich bestätigend (oder widersprechend) antworten würde:
"Es regnet, oder?" - "Ja, es regnet." ("Nein, es regnet nicht.")
"Regnet es?" - "Ja, es regnet." (Nein, es regnet nicht.")
"Es regnet nicht, oder?" - "Nein / Ja, es regnet nicht." ("Doch, es regnet.")
"Regnet es nicht?" - "Ja / Nein, es regnet nicht." ("Doch, es regnet.")


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> "Haben wir keine Tomaten mehr?". Übrigens würden viele Leute diese Frage auch mit "Nein" bestätigen statt mit dem von mir hier bevorzugten "Ja".


Ich würde es auch mit "nein" bestätigen und mit "doch" zurückweisen (negieren).
Deine Beispiele würde  ich folgendermaßen beantworten:

"Es regnet, oder?" - "Ja, es regnet." ("Nein, es regnet nicht.")  
"Regnet es?" - "Ja, es regnet." (Nein, es regnet nicht.")  
"Es regnet nicht, oder?" - "Nein   / Ja,   es regnet nicht." ("Doch, es regnet.")  
"Regnet es nicht?" - "Ja  / Nein,  es regnet nicht." ("Doch, es regnet."  )


Das heißt nicht, dass ich alles andere als falsch zurückweise, nur, dass ich es nicht verwenden würde, insbesondere: Ich selbst empfinde "oder" nicht als "grammatikalisiert", wie viele andere hier.

Besonderheit beim letzten Beispiel:


Regnet es nicht? würde ich verstehen als: "Es regnet doch, das ist doch offensichtlich, oder?

Wenn es keine rhetorische Frage ist, würde ich antworten:
"Nein,  es regnet nicht." ("Doch, es regnet."  )
oder: "Na klar regnet es."

"Regnet es?" ist eine Entscheidungsfrage (eine echte Frage).
"Regnet es nicht?" ist eine Bestätigungsfrage für Offensichtliches oder sehr Wahrscheinliches "Es regnet".
Ich würde es als Idiom bezeichnen, als Redensart. Nicht aus der reinen Logik erklärbar.


----------

